# Battery Drain, tips?



## ms0chez (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm having a bit of a of a battery drain issue going on. I'm KIN3TX 901 compatible version. 2nd day on it and I find it weird because my battery life wasn't that bad yesterday. Actually it was pretty damn good but today ever since I took it off the charger its just draining. Any ideas or tips?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

Give it a day or so to settle in. Also recalibrate your battery.

Tapatalked from my Bionic


----------



## lpmboss (Nov 28, 2011)

Battery pull.. Wait two min... Restart phone.. Allow everything to load up....after a min open your running services and see what's auto started and possibly a drain.. End/uninstall anything unneeded.. And yes after a few days and checking startups you should be good with battery life...


----------



## crashercarlton (Oct 29, 2011)

if you go into Batter & Data Manager it should show you what is using it.....I've found at times that certain apps will drain battery for no reason...for example most of us probably have facebook but i never use that app really ...one day i found my batter draining excessively and found that (for whatever reason) the app was draining my battery...i simply just uninstalled it..


----------



## disabled account (Nov 6, 2011)

LDubs said:


> Give it a day or so to settle in. Also recalibrate your battery.
> 
> Tapatalked from my Bionic


Goggles head android developer made a public statement that calibrating battery stats does not have any impact on battery performance at all.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## ms0chez (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks guys, I'll try those ideas out. I would take a screenshot of my battery usage right now for you but don't know how on this phone :/

But basically battery on 5 hours and fully charged to start it is now at 61% with light use.

34% Cell Standby
27% Phone Idle
25% Voice Calls
12% Display
3% Android OS

And I was only on the phone for a little under 20 minutes.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## jbc9086 (Nov 5, 2011)

When I purchased my BIONIC, the Verizon rep told me about Juice Defender. Handy little app to help with battery life. Shuts off your data when your phone screen is off. Turns it back on when you turn your screen back on, of course it takes a little bit for the data to connect.


----------



## greeneink (Nov 5, 2011)

ms0chez said:


> Thanks guys, I'll try those ideas out. I would take a screenshot of my battery usage right now for you but don't know how on this phone :/
> 
> But basically battery on 5 hours and fully charged to start it is now at 61% with light use.
> 
> ...


Cell standby seems exceptionally high compared to my phone
Display 46%
Browser 18%
Android Os15%
Phone Idle 8%
Cell Standby 8%
Are you in a bad 4G area? All my battery drain issues with .901, my phone stays in 4G.
I usually put phone on charger after a 16 hr day with 50%-60% left (extended battery)
It's as good as my old BB now


----------



## ms0chez (Jun 23, 2011)

greeneink said:


> Cell standby seems exceptionally high compared to my phone
> Display 46%
> Browser 18%
> Android Os15%
> ...


Wow, yeah my battery life is never that good. But then again I don't have an extended battery :/. But in regards to bad 4g area I don't think so.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------

